# Alice 17 - by Mollycoddles (~BBW, Intrigue, Stuckage ~~WG)



## Observer (Jul 8, 2006)

_~BBW, Intrigue, Stuckage ~~WG_ - More denial, more growth, and a jock cruisn for a bruisn

*ALICE 17*
*by Mollycoddles*

(Click here for link to the prior installment)​
With Christmas was over, Alice did her best to stick to her new regime. But it was hard. For one thing, she really didn’t want to lose weight anymore. Rather, she didn’t care whether or not she lost weight. Since Tyler liked her no matter how big she was and the Hillers weren’t nagging her about her girth, slimming down wasn’t a very pressing need. 

Another deterrant was that the sooner she slimmed down, the sooner she’d go back to live with her mom - and Alice really had no desire to do that! Still, she knew that she couldn’t sponge off the Hillers forever, so she made it her goal to drop some flab before she wore out her welcome. School was starting again tomorrow, so she had to get home soon! 

Alice puffed her way down the street. Jogging was probably her least favorite exercise of all, but she was committed! Her fleshy body undulated as she pounded down the pavement, her large breasts bobbing and swaying despite her sturdy sports bra. Alice hated the frumpy sweatsuit she had to wear while jogging, but nothing else fit her…and she definitely wasn’t going to go out in public in spandex! 

“I think I’m doing pretty good,” thought Alice as she waddled up a hill. She hadn’t weighed herself since Christmas but she was positive that she’s lost a couple pounds. She shook her head sadly. She didn’t think that Tyler liked her exercising very much, but he seemed to understand why she was doing it. 

“Besides,” she’d told him, “with me, pounds never stay off for very long. And they always bring some friends when they come back.” 

Alice stopped to lean against a tree, huffing and puffing. This was hard work! Alice couldn’t believe how out of shape she was. True, she’d always been chubby… and she’d always hated exercise…but it seemed only since her twisted ankle had ended her cheerleading practice that she’d really gone to pot. Alice wiped her sweating brow with one fleshy hand and pushed her blond bangs out of her eyes. 

“What a work-out!” she mumbled to herself. “After that run, I must have dropped like ten pounds!” Which of course was totally unrelistic.

“Hey, you,” said a familiar voice. 

Alice paused. Oh no, she thought, it can’t be." Still panting, she turned around slowly. Sweat was pouring off her, soaking her flimsy sweat suit and causing it to stick to her boobs and gut. Her blond hair was disheveled and she felt an absolute mess. So she wasn’t happy to see her ex-boyfriend Chris leering at her from behind. 

“How’s it going, hot stuff?” laughed Chris, still leering. 

“Fine,” said Alice crossly. “Just fine.” Alice and Chris had not parted on good terms at all. He was on the football team with Craig and Josh, and she’d agreed to go out with mainly because she was a cheerleader and it was expected that jocks and cheerleaders should go out together. 

She was excited when he first asked her out, because he was her first boyfriend. Before she’d started cheerleading, she always knew that she was too round to attract a boy’s attention &#8211; her mother always told her that, at least &#8211; so she was happy when Chris wanted to go out with her. 

In retrospect, she didn’t think much of the relationship. Chris rarely seemed to have any time for her since he was so obsessed with sports. The only times he really talked to her were when he wanted to fool around, and Alice never felt ready for that. He always got so pissy when Alice rebuffed his advances, since he seemed to believe that a cheerleader’s main duty was to “put out” whenever a jock wanted her too. 

Alice was much too shy and nervous around boys to go all the way, and Chris had never forgiven her for that. And he was constantly badgering her about her eating, glaring at her if she ever ordered anything more substantial than a salad and criticizing her snacking habits. If anything, his cruel comments made her so depressed that she just ate more and got bigger. Then, after a month of dating, Chris unceremoniously dumped her at the end of the last school year. 

“Look, Alice, nothing personal,” he’d said, “but I think we need to see other people, you know? It’s just that I’m on the team, you know, and the guys are starting to talk. I only asked you out cause I thought you’d drop some weight if you kept cheerleading. But you’re just as fat as ever. So…see ya.” 

Alice wasn’t sad to see the relationship end, but it still hurt. Especially the nasty things he’d said about her weight. 

“You look good,” said Chris. “Put on a couple pounds?” 

“Maybe,” said Alice, feeling defiant. 

“I can tell,” said Chris. “Man, I’m glad I dumped you when I did! I’d hate to be stuck with a tub like you! I mean, I knew you were getting fatter, but I never thought you’d get THIS fat.” 

Alice was getting angry now. She glared at Chris, breathing slowly to try and keep her temper. Chris couldn’t help but notice how her big heavy knockers rose and fell slightly with each breath, pressing tightly against the thin material of her sweatshirt. Underneath, the imprint of Alice’s sports bra was quite visible. He’s seen her large tits bouncing and jiggling as she jogged, as well as the bounce of her wide booty. 

“Yeah, Alice,, he taunted, "you’ve really turned into a whale! How much have you gained since last year?” 

“None of your business, Chris! We aren’t dating anymore, so it’s no concern of yours how big I am. Why don’t you just get lost?” 

But Chris des[ite his venomous wprds was fascinated by Alice’s expansive girth. He advanced on her, poking a cruel finger into her soft, yielding belly flab. Alice squeaked in surprise as his finger disappeared up to the second joint. She stepped backwards to get away from him, and bumped into the tree. 

“Wow!” giggled Chris. “What a gut!” 

“You jerk!” she snapped. She turned to stalk off, but only succeeded in tripping over the tree’s roots. Alice lost her balance, stumbled forward, and fell flat on her face in the mud. Chris howled with laughter. 

Poor Alice! She pushed herself to her feet, and shot a furious look at Chris. It didn’t have the desired effect, since she was even more of a mess now. Her sweat shirt was all tangled about her, exposing the rolls of her big, tubby tummy. 

“Why are you even out here exercising?” laughed Chris. “There’s no way you could lose that belly. I’ve seen you eat, and I know you’d never be able to control yourself enough to lose that blubber.” 

“You don’t know anything!” yelled Alice. 

“Yeah, I used to think you might be able to,” continued Chris, not even paying attention. “Boy, was that a mistake! I wasted a whole month waiting for you to stop stuffing your face before I figured out you were destined to be a blob!” 

Alice’s lips began to quiver as she brushed some twigs and dirt out of her hair. She was trying her best to restrain herself but she just couldn’t. Chris’s hurtful words were just too much. She burst into tears, bawling and sobbing. With Chris still laughing, she turned and thundered away down the road.

Alice burst through the front door of the Hillers’ house, still sobbing loudly. She scanned the front rooms quickly. Good, no one was home. All alone, she made a beeline for the kitchen and threw open the pantry door. She knew she shouldn’t eat. That was the last thing she should be doing. But Chris had been so mean and she was so depressed now. And when Alice was depressed, all she wanted to do was stuff her face. 

She grabbed a box of chocolate chip cookies and, still hiccupping with sobs, crammed a biscuit into her eager mouth. It tasted delicious, but Alice was so miserable she hardly thought about that. 

“I wonder when Mrs. Hiller will get home,” she thought. “Gawd, I couldn’t stand for her to find me like this, all messed up and pigging out. I need to find someplace private.” 

Alice waddled into the hallway, still munching on cookies, and hid herself in a closet. There, no one would think to look for her there. She sobbed, cramming one cookie after anotrher into her mouth. She was such a failure! Why couldn’t she lose weight? Why couldn’t she stop eating? 

Big fat tears rolled down her chunky cheeks as she thought about how disappointed everyone would be when they found out she couldn’t stick to her diet. She’d been trying, she really had! This was the first time since that fateful Christmas dinner when she’d popped her buttons in front of all the Hillers that she’d gone off her diet. But for all that denial, had it made a difference? Chris still thought she was a blimpette! 

And so, shje knew, would everyone else. She imagined her mother, shaking her head angrily, when she saw Alice coming home, waddling down the driveway just as fat and rotound as ever. She imagined the Hillers, fretting and worrying about her size, as she ballooned bigger and bigger with each passing meal. She imagined Tyler, finally getting disgusted by her lack of self control, angry that he had to keep buying her more and more food to satisfy her growing belly and bigger and bigger clothes to cover her blimping body. She imagined herself so big that she got stuck in doorways, so huge that she outgrew the Hiller’s station wagon, larger and larger like a helium balloon being slowly and steadily inflated. As big as a circus fat lady. As big as a blimp. As big as a whale. Bigger than the planet! 

With a sob, she crammed yet another cookie into her mouth. She just didn’t care how fat she got anymore. It was just too much to deal with. Sniffling, she shoveled handfuls of cookies into her mouth, quickly gulping them down without even bothering to taste them. 

“I don’t care!” she sniffed. “Tyler doesn’t care, so why should Chris care? What’s it his business how fat I am? Maybe I like myself like this! Maybe I don’t want to be a little twig like all those other stupid bimbos on the cheer squad! Maybe he should shut his stupid mouth!” 

By the time her hand hit the bottom of the box, she was an even bigger mess than ever. Besides being sweaty and disheveled from her run, she was covered in cookie crumbs, all over her face and down her deep cleavage. 

Alice dropped the empty box and leaned back against the door of the closet, keeping her eyes closed. Now that she was finally beginning to calm down, the weight and fullness of her bloated belly revealed themselves to her. She hadn’t noticed how stuffed she was before! 

“Oooh,” sighed Alice, “I’m going to have such a stomachache from this binge!” She rubbed her swollen tummy with both hands, futilely trying to massage away the pain she was now feeling from her overindulgence. She could feel her massive snack roiling around in her full belly. Slowly, dreadfully, she raised her sweatshirt to steal a glimpse of herself. 

“Wonder what the damage is now,” she thought grimly. Her pale white belly stuck out like a mound, easing in and out with her breathing. Her potbelly hung slightly over the waistband of her sweats, and her navel was dark and deep. 

Alice felt her tummy gurgling and just managed to stifle a belch. There was no reason not to burp, she knew, since there was no one else around to hear her, but force of habit made her try to reduce the noise. “Hic!” Alice’s whole body jiggled as a hiccup forced its way out of her. 

“Ow!” Alice winced as her full tummy bounced. Slowly, cradling her glutted gut, she rose to her feet. “This is what I &#8211; Hic! &#8211; get for stuffing my face like that,” she muttered. “Hic! Thank God Tyler and the Hillers weren’t around to see me makes such a pig of myself. Hic!” 

She quickly brushed the cookie crumbs off her protruding front and straightened her rumpled sweatshirt. Still hiccupping, she wiped her eyes and cleared her throat. Alice pushed open the closet door, and, with a quick glance to make sure she was still home alone, waddled down the hall and up the stairs to the master bedroom, pausing only to drop the empty cookie box in the trash. Alice hoped that the Hillers wouldn’t miss it; they seemed to always have so much junk food on hand that she doubted they’d notice one box of cookies missing. Still, she dreaded them finding out that she’d cheated on her diet. 

In the bathroom, Alice examined her reflection in the mirror. Her round face was streaked with tears and her blue eyes were all bloodshot. She grabbed a washcloth and dabbed her face. Next, she turned on the shower, planning to rinse herself off a bit. “Even a fat girl like me can’t sit around caked in mud,” she thought miserably. “ I don’t care how large I get, I’m not going to wallow in filth like an actual pig!” 

Sighing, Alice pulled her sweatshirt over her head, causing her big hooters to bob and sway in her straining sports bra. She worked her sweatpants down over her meaty thighs and thick legs, and dropped them on the floor. She gazed sadly at her large reflection in the mirror, then happened to notice a scale on the floor next to the toilet. 

“I shouldn’t,” she mumbled to herself. “It’ll just depress me. And if I’m depressed, I’ll just eat more. And that’s the last thing I need now. I’ve got to get back on the wagon. This was just one lapse. I can make it.” 

Even so, she found herself moving toward the scale. Her morbid curiosity was just too much. Gingerly, she placed one foot on the scale platform, then the other. She squeezed her eyes shut in fearful anticipation. When she heard the dial stop spinning, she slowly looked down. Or rather, she tried to. Her massive belly and rounded boobs prevented her from getting a good look at the numbers, so she flicked on the electronic voice with a toe. 

“180 pounds" droned the scale. 

“What? That can’t be right! I’ve gained more weight!” She groaned. “I knew I shouldn’t have eaten that entire box of cookies! Why did I have to go and do that? Everytime I think I can slim down, I go and do something stupid like that.” 

Sighing, she turned back to the shower. “But that extra weight might just be all those cookies in my stomach, no extra fat,” she mused. “Weighing yourself right after eating is probably pretty stupid. At this weight, there’s no way that I’ll be able to stay on the team…” 

In the shower, Alice quickly scrubbed down, washing the sweat off of her soft, flabby body. She even soaped between the developing jelly rolls of her belly, loathe as she was to admit they even existed. But when you’re naked, it’s hard to escape reality. 

--------------------

That night, at Laurie’s house, Chris told the head cheerleaders about his encounter with Alice. Laurie grinned evilly. 

“I told you she’d started jogging down that road, didn’t I?” she said, twirling a raven lock around her forefinger. “Isn’t it hysterical? That cow is actually trying to lose weight.” 

“I said just what you told me too,” said Chris proudly. He was stilled pissed that he’d never gotten lucky with Alice. Sure, she was a big bloated butterball, but still, he had a reputation, and was angry when he got rejected by anyone. He’d agreed to help out in Laurie’s evil plan because he thought it would be a good way to get back at Alice. 

“So, what happens next?” 

“Knowing Alice, the first thing that hog will do is run right home and eat till she pukes. And the more she eats, the fatter she gets, and the worse her cheerleading will be. The perfect excuse to finally get rid of her for good! I can’t believe how hard it’s been to get her off the team. You’d think they’d let me throw off the fat girls just on principle!” 

Chris sniggered, glancing up and down Laurie’s own bulging body. He didn’t say anything, but even he could see that Laurie herself was almost as big as Alice. Was it possible she was even bigger? Laurie’s long black hair drew attention away from her increasingly chubby jowls, but she still dressed like a thin girl &#8211; and that drew attention to the increasing chubbiness of her body. Her pudgy tummy hung over the tight waistband of her Daisy Duke shirts, and her love handles hung over the sides. 

Her tank top wasn’t even long enough to cover all of her enormous knockers anymore! Laurie’s breasts had grown so huge and full with fat that they hung just slightly out of the bottom of all her shirts. Her shirts were mostly belly shirts to begin with, but now they were nothing more than boob tubes. 

“I’m sooo brilliant that it’s hard to believe!” she sneered. “Isn’t that right, Jen?” 

“That’s, like, totally right!” called a voice from the ajoining bathroom. Jen started through the narrow doorway leading back into the bedroom with a goofy, obsequious grin. But she didn’t quite make it. 

“Wha??” Jen gulped in surprise. She seemed to have trouble moving forward. She turned and looked behind her. Jen’s broad booty was stuck in the door, her wide hips brushing the opposite sides of the narrow doorway. Jen tried to throw herself forward, but her butt was wedged in firmly. 

“Laurie!” she whined. “Like, I’m stuck! Come give me a hand!” 

Laurie sighed and waddled over to the bathroom to help her fat-bottomed friend. 

“I’ve said this before,” grunted Laurie as she grabbed hold of Jen’s hands and pulled. “But it looks like Alice isn’t the only one getting chunkier. You’ve put so many inches on that big behind of yours that it could have its own zipcode!” 

“Nuh uh!” protested Jen. “My butt is curvy, not fat! Everyone loves it! I have the best butt in school! Even better than Heather O’Shea!” 

“Who?” 

“You know, that skinny girl in my math class, the one who suddenly grew an ass this year?” 

“Oh, her. Yeah, but have you seen her lately? She blew up all over, and I heard her parents sent her to fat camp over the vacation. Just like Alice had to go to. So you’d better be careful, or you’ll have to go too.” 

Laurie turned to Chris and batted her eyelashes at him. “Don’t you think so, Chris?” 

Laurie still thought she was dead sexy and still slender, but Chris was just grossed out by her soft, flabby tummy, her wide dimply thighs, and her big floppy tits. Her grimaced, thinking about poor Josh and Craig, who still had to date these two porkers. He was lucky he’d got out of fat city when he did. What was it with cheerleaders at this school? 

Laurie yanked and yanked, grunting with the effort. Jen yelped in pain but her massive thighs remained stuck fast. The door into the bathroom was rather narrower than most doors, because that bathroom had been a later addition to the house, and it was this knowledge that kept Jen was getting freaked out about getting stuck. In her mind, it was due only to the narrowness of the door, not the wideness of her thighs. 

“Why can’t you get a normal size door in here?” whined Jen, rocking back and forth in an attempt to uncork her ass. It was no good. 

“There’s no need,” snapped Laurie, “because most people don’t have giant fat asses like you.” She reached through the door, behind Jen, and smashed her palm into the soft, wobbling cheeks of Jen’s rear end. 

“Now push!” said Laurie, and she shoved Jen’s bottom with one hand, while pulling on her arm with the other. Jen pushed against the wall with the other. It felt like Jen might slooooowly be moving, but it was just an illusion. She was still just as stuck as ever. 

“Don’t just stand there,” yelled Laurie at Chris. “Why don’t you help us out here? Do you want Jen to be stuck here forever?” 

“It might do her some good,” muttered Chris. 

“What was that?” 

“I said, it might do her some good. If she was stuck there until she lost some weight, she wouldn’t have this problem.” 

Laurie stared at Chris in disbelief for a second &#8211; purely because she was used to being the only one to mock Jen’s weight &#8211; and then burst into cruel laughter. Jen didn’t think it was so funny. 

“C’mon, stop it!” she said petulantly. “That’s not funny! Help me out!” She waved her arms feebly, and pushed again against the walls with all her might. Her bum stayed fast, pressing tightly against the edges of the doorframe. Jen tried again, squeezing her eyes shut and gritting her teeth. This just made Laurie laugh more. 

“You might have a point there, Chris,” she said. “Jen’s been getting really kinda porky lately. I mean, look at that ass! That’s not shapely, it’s just enormous. I swear, sometimes I don’t even know how this lardass fits into the desks at school with that behind. With all these tubby cows on the team, don’t you think the football team will be totally embarrassed to have them cheering them?” 

Laurie stopped when she noticed that Chris seemed to be eying her own fleshy thighs and meaty lovehandles. “Fat cows like Alice, I mean,” she added quickly. “She’s really fat, isn’t she, Chris? Tell us again how huge she’s become.” 

“Oh, yeah, she’s really gotten big. I can tell you, tthe team will be so embarrassed to have a puffball like Alice cheering for it at the big end of year game,” agreed Chris. 

“Hmmmm,” said Laurie thoughtfully. “You know, Chris, I think you’re onto something. I think I WILL keep Alice on the team, after all.” 

“What??!” 

“What better revenge for this whole year than to humiliate her in front of the whole school?” 

“Oh…but…” Chris struggled to think this plan through. “Revenge for what?” 

“Well, obviously for…being fat…and on the cheer squad…and…er…that embarrassed me!” Laurie finished venomously. “I’m the captain, after all, how does that reflect on me!” 

“A little help here,” squeaked Jen quietly. She was still pushing against the walls with all her might, her face turning red with the effort. Finally, with a gasp, she gave up, and her arms went limp. She stood, huffing and puffing for a minute, as Chris and Laurie watched her. 

“Yessss,” said Laurie, “I think having Alice jump around, with those big boobs flopping around and those thunder thighs chafing, would really lift spirits. I’m getting happy just thinking about it! And you, Jen, you can just stay in that door until you lose some inches off those bloated buns of yours. Lord knows you need to, or else you’ll be just as big as Alice. And think of that: you can be the blimp twins of the cheer squad!” 

“That’s not funny! I’m not a blimp!” 

“It’ll be a whole new act!” continued Laurie, not listening. “Alice and Jen, the world’s fattest cheerleaders! What an attraction. First, we’ll roll you two onto the field…and then we can use your enormous guts as trampolines. Heehee!” 

“Not…funny!” Jen threw herself at Laurie with all her might, and this time the effort was enough. Her butt popped out of the doorway with a pop! And Jen lunged forward at Laurie. Laurie was so surprised that she didn’t have time to move, and the two cheerleaders fell to the floor, wrestling. 

Chris could only shake his head. Cheerleaders just aren’t what they use to be!

[Click here for the next installment of the Alice saga]


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice adition would love to read more:eat1:


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 16, 2006)

What the heck is Stuckage?
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Stuckage 
???


----------



## Observer (Aug 16, 2006)

This just proves that not all on-line dictionaries are complete and unabridged.

Stuckage is a Weight Fiction specific term. It is used for stories in which one or more protagonists wind up becoming stuck during some part of the tale.

Every year tens of thousands of new words are coined for various applications. That's what keeps dictionary editors employed. When I was in high school I got in an argument with a person who tried to claim "signage" wasn't really a word because it wasn't in the dictionary - even though our community had an ordinance and pamphlet on the subject. 15 years later it was. Reason? Dictionary content, as I now know, reflects usage - not the other way around. 

Someday "stuckage" may be in common enough general use to make the cut!
Until then, you saw it defined here first!


----------



## Blackbean (Aug 16, 2006)

Observer said:


> This just proves that not all on-line dictionaries are complete and unabridged.
> 
> Stuckage is a Weight Fiction specific term. It is used for stories in which one or more protagonists wind up becoming stuck during some part of the tale.
> 
> ...



Stuck in what? mud? pudding? this is a sticky situation...


----------



## Observer (Aug 16, 2006)

If yolu're just kidding, fine. If not, I suggest you read the stories with stuckage in the description and discover for yourself. 

As they used to say in showbiz"That's Entertainment!"


----------

